# ::happy Dance::



## *Luna* (May 9, 2007)

I just got the final OK... my rates were approved and I got the information on the location and look... I AM GETTING PUBLISHED AGAIN! This time it's national... 100,000 copies in print. I have 2 shoots, one on Friday and one on Monday. I am so excited =) Sorry... I had to blurt that out... please carry on.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Go you!!!


----------



## mzjae (May 9, 2007)

Yay! Good job! Gosh, gimme some of these jobs you find in AZ. Goodness. =P


----------



## *MoMay06* (May 9, 2007)

CONGRATS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   No need to step off your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  because you deserve it!!


----------



## boudoir (May 10, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 10, 2007)

congrats luna!


----------



## Hilly (May 10, 2007)

Amazing!!! Congrats~!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 10, 2007)

OMG you suck!!  I have to fight tooth & nail to just get online publications or photographers who will actually pay & not just want to test.  I'm totally moving to AZ now!

Hahaha, but for real, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## *Luna* (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_OMG you suck!!  I have to fight tooth & nail to just get online publications or photographers who will actually pay & not just want to test.  I'm totally moving to AZ now!

Hahaha, but for real, congrats!!!!!!_

 





 Awww you should! Get a transfer to one of our stores then we could work together! Actually... Bad idea... then you would steal all my work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you


----------



## faifai (May 11, 2007)

What publication? Let me know so I can get a copy! I do live a whole 5 miles from you, after all.


----------



## *Luna* (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_What publication? Let me know so I can get a copy! I do live a whole 5 miles from you, after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Certainly! It's a martial arts magazine for children and teens called Kono Magazine. Both my models will be performing martial arts during the shoot. Should be very interesting. =) It's a new magazine and they just launched this month. My stuff will be in the next issue. Thank you for asking! Oh, and you still owe me a shopping trip miss thang! When are your finals over?


----------



## ben (May 11, 2007)

: )
yippie!


----------



## ginger9 (May 11, 2007)

hooorray!!!!! Good for you! You deserve it girl


----------

